# Hidden Gems in New Orleans



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey all. So I'm taking a trip to New Orleans in a month or so and was just wondering what some of your favorite places in the area would be. Keep in mind I am going there on a cook's wage, so places like August are probably out of the question.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Luke, another Besh establishment, is a great way to try some of his cooking without forking out $100+ for a meal. I recommend going for lunch and having the cochon de lait sandwich with one of his beers. Can't go wrong there.

As far as other places, you can literally walk around in the Warehouse District or the Quarter and just pick a restaurant. Stay away from the tourist places like Bubba Gump, Ralph and Kakoos, and the like. To name a few of my less expensive favorites: Felix's (great red beans and rice), The Gumbo Shoppe (should be obvious), and Port of Call (hamburgers, baked potatoes, and great mixed drinks). But there are numerous other places to go, just depending on how much you want to spend for a meal.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mothers is old school....Ferdi sandwich, debris on grits for breakfast.

biegnets of course

word from a couple of chefs that just got back was that Elizabeth's was best meal of the trip.


----------



## k-lost (Sep 1, 2010)

Stella was nice


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I second the Gumbo Shop. 

Palace Cafe is part of the umbrella company that runs Commander's Palace, they're more budget couscious by comparison. 

The Bourbon House was my first stop when I went looking for a place to eat so I took a chance there.  Excellent food there but I can not recall the price, I do believe it was reasonable. 

Begniets and Cafe au Lait almost every morning at Cafe Du Monde.  You'll find your legs will automatically take you there.

I recalled a place I think it was called Mandelins on my first trip there pre Katrina, I don't know if its there anymore.  Its a cafe/bakery that did a reasonably priced breakfast.  Take into consideration that this was 6 years ago.

I too went on a cook's budget.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Headless Chicken said:


> Palace Cafe is part of the umbrella company that runs Commander's Palace, they're more budget couscious by comparison.


Palace Cafe is a great place. One of my favorite places to go in nola for sure. It's part of the Brennan dynasty, as you mentioned, as is Bourbon House, I believe.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Madelines is a chain, good food....there's one in Jackson SQ, one on St. Charles near CBD, one on the corner of St. Chuck and Carrolton...as far as chain food goes it's one of the best.


----------

